# Snowstorm 12/29/15 Maine



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

We are all patiently awaiting the first snow of the year, snapped a pic of 3 of our 4 pick ups tonight, we cant wait to push that white gold tomorrow! Ill post more pictures of the storm along the way tomorrow. Sorry about the poor quality, it was sleeting and dark! Left to right is my new Ram with the 8.5 fisher V, 3500 Chev Duramax with 9.2 boss stainless V, and 2005 GMC 2500 with fisher V.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I forget what snow looks like, None here in NJ. Glad you got some, best of luck


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Make sure you dont plow it too fast, savoir the moment  Have Fun!


----------



## Joeshmo (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks good! My buddy is in Wells and spend the New Year up there. It was great to see the snow again. Where I am in Massachusetts got a few inches, not enough to throw the plow on, but keeping my fingers crossed that it comes soon!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking fleet. Hope we get some more snow soon.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking good. Question though. Why would you choose three different plow manufacturers for your trucks vs. one where you could swap plows back and forth if needed?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Harleyjeff;2097284 said:


> Looking good. Question though. Why would you choose three different plow manufacturers for your trucks vs. one where you could swap plows back and forth if needed?


He said 2 fishers and one boss


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*why*



Harleyjeff;2097284 said:


> Looking good. Question though. Why would you choose three different plow manufacturers for your trucks vs. one where you could swap plows back and forth if needed?


Because they were the best available at the time, and in his budget?


----------

